# How much data does the stream use in home.



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

How much data would the stream use if you only stream inside the home?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> How much data would the stream use if you only stream inside the home?


I'm not sure I understand the question--how much data? It'll stream as much as you throw at it. Are you worried about a limited Internet data plan? If that's the question, it's no issue, as in-house streaming doesn't count against that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It wont use any of your data. If you're streaming in home then all traffic stays on your local network. It only uses data if you're streaming outside your home.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question--how much data? It'll stream as much as you throw at it. Are you worried about a limited Internet data plan? If that's the question, it's no issue, as in-house streaming doesn't count against that.


Yes, using a limited data plan.


----------

